

Sun Microsystems: A Lesson in Failed Cosmetic Surgery - prakash
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/10/09/sun-microsystems-a-lesson-in-failed-cosmetic-surgery/

======
cpr
Sad to see Sun die.

I remember the first heady days of Bill Joy and crew--they were neighbors of
ours (back at Imagen, a laser printer startup) in Mountain View in 1980, and
we traded printers for workstations.

We shared the SUN (Stanford University Network--original acronym--licensed
from Stanford) 68K CPU board design with them; they used it in workstations,
we used it in the first typeset-quality laser printers, and for a while were
sharing technology improvements. (Imagen was a TeX project spin-off.) Exciting
times; Sun was the last successful major hardware start-up before the PC era.

Now get off my lawn, you pesky young kids! ;-)

